# That's what i call a broad masculine head!



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is my boy Decius (one of the black marked dove tan males):










Some more pics of him, he's a big boy, 57 grams!



















He's going to be a daddy - i paired him with my lilac tan (he carry chocolate and possibly blue.)

This is his girlfriend Lily:


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Ever so handsome


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

I got one of this colour in my litter to!
did any of the babies get black markings?
Im trying to find out how to get more mice that looks like this!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

No, the babies didn't have markings and both parents are dead now 

Later i learned that it problably was due to a gene called pink eye unstable (p-un). Can't find much about it though.


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

ooh, that's too bad.. have you had any babies in any other litter with these black markings?
I have never seen it before, but i have not been breeding mice for very long..


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh hahaha! That surely is a broad head! :lol:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Magda said:


> ooh, that's too bad.. have you had any babies in any other litter with these black markings?
> I have never seen it before, but i have not been breeding mice for very long..


Not but i don't have any left from that line either.

Have lots of markings though since i breed splashed, tricolor :lol:


----------



## Magda (Jan 16, 2012)

hihi :lol: i understand that you have lots of babies with markings then! 
I have some splashed mice to but i dont breed them, i just think they are beautiful!


----------

